# This stuff grows fast!!!



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

I added some Hygrophilia Difformis (Wisteria?) to my tank at the end of July.










And now it's grown out of the tank and I'm wondering what to do with it all!!










At least the fish love it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most hygro species are extremely fast growers.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

clip and replant them  best defence against any algae that may decide to creep in yuor tank, then as you get new plants, switch them out and sell the wisteria to your lfs 

my fish love it as well


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

or sell it here.


----------

